# Need Gloves ASAP! Where & What Kind?



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm cooking 3 shoulders for the fam this weekend.

I'd like some gloves for prep, and for pulling.

I was told not to use latex? What kind is safe for food prep?

Are any kind ok as long as they're not powdered?

Would Lowes or Home Depot have anything that would be good?


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 2, 2010)

If you have a restaurant supply place near you that would be the place to go.  Neither HD or Lowe's have anything useable near me.  Make sure to check the outside of the box that it says something about safe for food prep.  I got a box of food safe gloves at Sam's and use a pair of winter gloves underneath them for pulling hot food.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 2, 2010)

whats wrong with latex, provided that no one is allergic?


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> whats wrong with latex, provided that no one is allergic?


I'm not 100% no one is allergic. But maybe there isn't anything wrong with them? I just need something, and there isn't a restaurant supply place in my town.

Can  anyone chime in that uses vinyl/nitrile/latex gloves for food prep?


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a box of nitrile that I use frequently, but I also use latex frequently. you can get the nitrile gloves from autozone or the like. if the food is hot wear 2-3 pairs and they work great.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 2, 2010)

TD, i use good tongs for everything. i'm suprised there is no "Smart and Final" down there.


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

chefrob said:


> TD, i use good tongs for everything. i'm suprised there is no "Smart and Final" down there.


I think the nearest Smart & Final is in Chandler

I need them more for food prep, than for pulling. My dad got me soem cotton gloves that are supposed to be good for pulling.

Are Nitrile gloves ok to use?


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 2, 2010)

For the prep gloves, go to your local pharmacy they will have some without powder on them. As for the pulling and handling when hot, if you have a store near you that specializes in Grills and BBQ Pits they may have PVC coated gloves that are used for that purpose. I don't remember the brand but that is what I use for handling meat when it is hot.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 2, 2010)

they will be fine.........if you are going to be cooking the food you don't need them and if you wash yer hands properly you should be fine.


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

i found some "Mr Clean" gloves at walmart. Some are vinyl, some are latex


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2010)

In have some from Kroger that I got in the Medicine/Toothpaste/ ETC.  section that were vinyl and non-powdered.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 2, 2010)

I use vinyl gloves for all my prep and handling of the meats/stuffs going into the smoker. Definitely the non-powdered kind.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 2, 2010)

Costco carry's Nitrile, no powder, box lists food handling as one of it's uses.  Use them all the time.


----------



## ermot (Jul 2, 2010)

I also use the gloves from Costco.  A little tight for my giant hands but they work well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 2, 2010)

Now my wife is a nurse and runs a peds office so I get alot of my prep gloves from here office. Then as for the pulling I use the "When Your Dumb You Have To Be Tough" so I use the barehand Damn that's hot method for the pulling. No one has ever called me smart.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 3, 2010)

TD - those will work!

mark, i use the same method and no one calls me smart either!


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2010)

I know it 's late for the op but walmart has vinyl gloves in the paint / hardware dept.

 stanley gloves, 100 gloves to the box.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 5, 2010)

eman said:


> I know it 's late for the op but walmart has vinyl gloves in the paint / hardware dept.
> 
> stanley gloves, 100 gloves to the box.


I saw those but they are powdered and didn't mention anything about food service on the box, so I didn't get them.  I'm not OP but I've been following this thread because I need to find some, too.


----------



## garyt (Jul 5, 2010)

Harbor Freight has latex gloves also.


----------



## duffman (Aug 24, 2010)

Do the latex gloves help with the heat of pulling pork? How did your gloves work out ThunderDome?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 24, 2010)

Two words, "Bear Claws"  If you choose to use the latex gloves with powder on them, just put them on and wash with antibacterial soap and water, as if you where washing your hands....


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 24, 2010)

I did find some gloves. My local watering hole was kind enough to give me a box of nitrile gloves.

Since then, I found the black ones at harbor freight. Powder free, and you can't look any cooler pullin pork


----------



## duffman (Aug 25, 2010)

Dose the nitrile help with the heat? Do you just toss yours away after each use then Thunder Dome? Sorry for all the questions. I made my first pulled prk this weekend and almost burned my little fingers off. LOL


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 25, 2010)

No type of glove will help with the heat, unless you find some silicone gloves that have some dexterity to them, they are not disposable. I use the purple gloves intended for hospital use cuz I know they are non allergenic, and throw them away every time I take them off. I wear them when pulling pork, but I use bear claws to pull, sometimes I use a couple of serving forks to separate the meat, if you take your butts to 200* internal, they should almost fall apart and require very little effort to pull apart. As with anything practice and experience makes perfect. Go forth and smoke my friend!


----------



## alelover (Aug 25, 2010)

I use the ones that came with my Ron Popeil set it and forget it rotisserie. They work great. And no burnt fingers.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...cat=For the Home&cm_pla=Grills&cm_ite=H171289


----------



## marty catka (Aug 25, 2010)

I use the nitrile gloves from Harbor Freight as well. Those are for the prep work handling the raw meat.  For pulling, I use the silicone coated lined gloves.  My original pair came with my Popiel rotisserie as well.  I did find replacements for them on Amazon for about $15.00.  Probably no use to you for this weekend, but you can order them for the future.  I use them for all hot foods coming off the grill or smoker.  Great for handling whole chickens or turkeys as well as ribs and other hot foods.


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 25, 2010)

The guys who do the big cookouts at the ropings around here use cotton gloves that they soak in water before pulling.

It works for awhile, but if butts haven't set long, they'll still burn your fingers


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2010)

I tried the cheap things in a box of 100. They tear & get sucked off of your hands when you mix ground meat!

I couldn't find Drs. type big enough to fit my meathooks.

I guess all Drs have small hands??

Then I bought a pair like these from a local kitchen supply place---PVC:

http://www.thebbqguru.com/products/Food-Handling-Gloves-PVC.html

With these;

My hands don't get cold at all when mixing ground meat.

They keep my hands from warming the meat.

And I wash them with soap & hot water while they are still on my hands, just like I wash my hands without gloves on.

I think they're great!

My two centavos,

Bear


----------



## duffman (Aug 25, 2010)

Bear, that is what I am looking for to a T! Now to try and find some. Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 25, 2010)

Thunderdome,go to a local Grocer and get some food handlers gloves or try your local Wally world
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These together with a couple of meat forks(the kind you use with a turkey) will do the trick.

Now if you are the kind of guy(and who isn't) that likes toys,then get them Bear Claws and some of those heavy vinal Chemical gloves
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope that helps and,


----------



## culpepersmoke (Oct 22, 2010)

DUFFMAN said:


> Bear, that is what I am looking for to a T! Now to try and find some. Thanks for all the advice everyone!




 I got mine from http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm. Won't help with this weekend but as Bear said, they work and I just wear them and wash my hands.


----------



## midwesternrands (Oct 23, 2010)

You can also find gloves at this link.  These are the same gloves that professional meat processors are going to use and are completely food safe.  To keep your hands from being burned with hot food or keep them from getting cold when cutting cold meat, simply use a cotton string knit glove with either a vinyl or nitrile disposable glove over the top on the outside.


----------



## rsather (Oct 26, 2010)

I use Latex or Nitrile as long as they're powder free.  I am however trying to find a permanent source where I can buy them in XL without begging my friend who's a Nurse to help me get some.  Only places I've found them online require buying a case, and I want to just buy them 1 box at a time.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 27, 2010)

chefrob said:


> TD - those will work!
> 
> mark, i use the same method and no one calls me smart either!




 Ok , count me as the third not so smart one in this column. Been doin this for years and no one has been sick yet


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 27, 2010)

Walgreen drug has many types of gloves for reasonable prices


----------



## papagreer (Nov 1, 2010)

I was in Wally World this weekend looking for some gloves that would be heat resistant enough for me to be able to pull my charcoal pan and shake the ashes out. I can across some leather working gloves like these   . Do you think these would work? Any suggestions for a high temp glove? 

Chris


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2010)

I am with ChefRob on this. I have never used a glove - yet. Just some tongs and clean hands.  I did see a post somewhere for some heat resistant food grade gloves and decided to give them a try just to use while moving things around in the smoker.


----------



## rsather (Nov 2, 2010)

For high temp gloves I use the Grilling Gloves from http://www.realmangear.com


----------



## mtbken (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Grill glove?  www.grillglove.com    The look interesting but they dont seem very long so forearms might be exposed a bit.

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm  looks interesting as well!

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2011)

I use the Stanley gloves from Walmart also. They won't rip like latex. There also great for cutting & seeding jalapeno's or other hot peppers.
 


eman said:


> I know it 's late for the op but walmart has vinyl gloves in the paint / hardware dept.
> 
> stanley gloves, 100 gloves to the box.


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm cooking 3 shoulders for the fam this weekend.

I'd like some gloves for prep, and for pulling.

I was told not to use latex? What kind is safe for food prep?

Are any kind ok as long as they're not powdered?

Would Lowes or Home Depot have anything that would be good?


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 2, 2010)

If you have a restaurant supply place near you that would be the place to go.  Neither HD or Lowe's have anything useable near me.  Make sure to check the outside of the box that it says something about safe for food prep.  I got a box of food safe gloves at Sam's and use a pair of winter gloves underneath them for pulling hot food.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 2, 2010)

whats wrong with latex, provided that no one is allergic?


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> whats wrong with latex, provided that no one is allergic?


I'm not 100% no one is allergic. But maybe there isn't anything wrong with them? I just need something, and there isn't a restaurant supply place in my town.

Can  anyone chime in that uses vinyl/nitrile/latex gloves for food prep?


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a box of nitrile that I use frequently, but I also use latex frequently. you can get the nitrile gloves from autozone or the like. if the food is hot wear 2-3 pairs and they work great.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 2, 2010)

TD, i use good tongs for everything. i'm suprised there is no "Smart and Final" down there.


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

chefrob said:


> TD, i use good tongs for everything. i'm suprised there is no "Smart and Final" down there.


I think the nearest Smart & Final is in Chandler

I need them more for food prep, than for pulling. My dad got me soem cotton gloves that are supposed to be good for pulling.

Are Nitrile gloves ok to use?


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 2, 2010)

For the prep gloves, go to your local pharmacy they will have some without powder on them. As for the pulling and handling when hot, if you have a store near you that specializes in Grills and BBQ Pits they may have PVC coated gloves that are used for that purpose. I don't remember the brand but that is what I use for handling meat when it is hot.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 2, 2010)

they will be fine.........if you are going to be cooking the food you don't need them and if you wash yer hands properly you should be fine.


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 2, 2010)

i found some "Mr Clean" gloves at walmart. Some are vinyl, some are latex


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2010)

In have some from Kroger that I got in the Medicine/Toothpaste/ ETC.  section that were vinyl and non-powdered.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 2, 2010)

I use vinyl gloves for all my prep and handling of the meats/stuffs going into the smoker. Definitely the non-powdered kind.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 2, 2010)

Costco carry's Nitrile, no powder, box lists food handling as one of it's uses.  Use them all the time.


----------



## ermot (Jul 2, 2010)

I also use the gloves from Costco.  A little tight for my giant hands but they work well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 2, 2010)

Now my wife is a nurse and runs a peds office so I get alot of my prep gloves from here office. Then as for the pulling I use the "When Your Dumb You Have To Be Tough" so I use the barehand Damn that's hot method for the pulling. No one has ever called me smart.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 3, 2010)

TD - those will work!

mark, i use the same method and no one calls me smart either!


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2010)

I know it 's late for the op but walmart has vinyl gloves in the paint / hardware dept.

 stanley gloves, 100 gloves to the box.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 5, 2010)

eman said:


> I know it 's late for the op but walmart has vinyl gloves in the paint / hardware dept.
> 
> stanley gloves, 100 gloves to the box.


I saw those but they are powdered and didn't mention anything about food service on the box, so I didn't get them.  I'm not OP but I've been following this thread because I need to find some, too.


----------



## garyt (Jul 5, 2010)

Harbor Freight has latex gloves also.


----------



## duffman (Aug 24, 2010)

Do the latex gloves help with the heat of pulling pork? How did your gloves work out ThunderDome?


----------

